# Need someone to lose weight with again!!......



## shanny

So now I have stopped breastfeeding there are no more excuses/reasons for it just gotta do it AGAIN

After 5 babies its off we go again......so bored of it

Before the last i had got down to the lowest i had been for 15 yrs so know it can be done.

Doing (from today) the 5:2 and hope if it is successfull to adopt it as a way of life did it for a couple of days before xmas and find the fasting ok....so am doing 4:3 for 3 weeks prior to a wedding and then hopefully cruise to a nice summer weight

if you want a dieting buddy please come and keep me company.....


----------



## moopsie

I am doing a boot camp for two weeks! We are JUST starting TTC for #1, but I'm coming off the pill and I know it may take some time for me to ovulate again, so until the next non-pill cycle starts coming along I am trying to get in the best shape possible.

I'm 5'8 and weighed in at 182 lbs this morning. :( Considering I'm fairly lean at 155 pounds, I'm definitely a bit chubby at the moment but not obese. I also don't have baby weight which may make me less relatable around here. And I "carry the weight" well, so people actually discourage me from trying to lose weight, which is obnoxious when I don't fit into most of the clothes in my closet!!!

My sister's wedding is in two weeks and while I have been exercising regularly, I have eaten so much JUNK that I've actually gained weight. 

So I am happy to stop by and offer support; in the summer of 2011 I lost 20 pounds by being REALLY strict and exercising a BUNCH -- so I came up with different ways to pamper myself and distract myself from eating, because let's face it... I love to eat. :X

My "boot camp" basically involves cutting out sugars (which for me include any kind of syrups), starches, white flour, etc, and limiting the more unhealthy fats. More fruits and veggies, lean meats, whole grains, etc and I try to keep an eye on the calories without being completely obsessive.

Good luck on your journey!


----------



## twinkie2

I'm TTC, so my weight loss is all pre-baby. I've successfully lost 12% of my body weight in the past 16 weeks. While it hasn't been easy, I am within a few pounds of my goal and I thought I'd share some of successes. For weight loss purposes, I am a major calorie counter. Yep I get out my measuring cups or count the number of chips I can have in one serving! I was very diligent, you'd be amazed how quickly rounding will...well, make you round! I realized that when I used a larger portion of my calories on protein rich foods (30% or greater) the weight seemed to come off better. I knew I was at a calorie deficit for food and exercise that should amount to 2 lbs per week, but of course that isn't always the case. But when I'd really try to get good calories from protein rich foods, those were my best weeks. Good luck to you!


----------



## moopsie

twinkie2 said:


> I'm TTC, so my weight loss is all pre-baby. I've successfully lost 12% of my body weight in the past 16 weeks. While it hasn't been easy, I am within a few pounds of my goal and I thought I'd share some of successes. For weight loss purposes, I am a major calorie counter. Yep I get out my measuring cups or count the number of chips I can have in one serving! I was very diligent, you'd be amazed how quickly rounding will...well, make you round! I realized that when I used a larger portion of my calories on protein rich foods (30% or greater) the weight seemed to come off better. I knew I was at a calorie deficit for food and exercise that should amount to 2 lbs per week, but of course that isn't always the case. But when I'd really try to get good calories from protein rich foods, those were my best weeks. Good luck to you!

Yep that's how I lost a buttload of weight a couple of years back. I was really obsessive haha so now I am trying to use more portioning, but since I am now pretty aware of what serving sizes look like after so much measuring, it works okay now.

Good for you on losing 12% !!!!


----------



## Rhapsodi

I'm trying to lose as well. Most of mine is the freshman 40;). Last spring I started running to take inches off my abs and lost about 3inches and 10lbs. I'm stuck at 195-200. I want to get to 160. Im trying to use house cleaning as my exercise as I can't afford a gym membership. I also am changing my diet. I am gluten and dairy free. I'm working towards limited meat and sugar (maybe even sugar free). My hormones are out of sync so I know that contributes to my cravings. My portions are fairly good meal wise it's the snacks that kill. 

Hoping weight loss will help TTC! 

Good luck!


----------



## twinkie2

Thanks Moopsie! Where abouts in Iowa are you? It's so miserable here, I can't wait for warm weather to get in some outdoor activities again. I'm hoping that the day will come where I feel confident in my portion sizes to not have to measure everything, but right now as I'm still in the weight loss journey, I feel like I may as well continue so that I know for certain I'm doing it right. That's the goal though!


----------



## shanny

after 500 cals yesterday been reasonable today - bit of cake - but also a dog walk and a swim

fasting tommorrow and sat i think 

might start the 30 day shred too


----------



## moopsie

Rhapsodi said:


> I'm trying to lose as well. Most of mine is the freshman 40;). Last spring I started running to take inches off my abs and lost about 3inches and 10lbs. I'm stuck at 195-200. I want to get to 160. Im trying to use house cleaning as my exercise as I can't afford a gym membership. I also am changing my diet. I am gluten and dairy free. I'm working towards limited meat and sugar (maybe even sugar free). My hormones are out of sync so I know that contributes to my cravings. My portions are fairly good meal wise it's the snacks that kill.
> 
> Hoping weight loss will help TTC!
> 
> Good luck!

I am in the same boat -- can't afford a gym membership. I use www.fitnessblender.com, this site is managed by a husband and wife team and they make completely free exercise videos, ranging from 8 minutes - 80 minutes! Just thought I would share :)


----------



## moopsie

twinkie2 said:


> Thanks Moopsie! Where abouts in Iowa are you? It's so miserable here, I can't wait for warm weather to get in some outdoor activities again. I'm hoping that the day will come where I feel confident in my portion sizes to not have to measure everything, but right now as I'm still in the weight loss journey, I feel like I may as well continue so that I know for certain I'm doing it right. That's the goal though!

I'm in Dubuque, right on the Mississippi River. :) By the weekend it should be possibly above freezing... break out the bikinis! Haha!

I am doing a bit of calorie counting myself, I wouldn't have lost so much weight without doing it when I lost 20 pounds!



shanny said:


> after 500 cals yesterday been reasonable today - bit of cake - but also a dog walk and a swim
> 
> fasting tommorrow and sat i think
> 
> might start the 30 day shred too

I STRONGLY advise at LEAST 1200 calories a day. Your body will fight back if you don't eat enough calories, in fact it will go into "fat storage" mode so I strongly discourage the fasting. Be safe, be sensible, you WILL lose weight!


----------



## shanny

that's how the diet works (5:2)

5 days normal eating 2 days fasting 500 cals


how is everybody doing??


----------



## Reid

hi girls I stared weight watchers on wed. was thinking about the juice plus but 2 milkshakes and a dinner dont think I could cope lol. I was pleasantly surprised by the ww dinners they tase really nice. I must admit it was hard when I had los dinner on amd was cutting it up it smelt great but I resisted and ww macaroni it was lol I've also been drinking loads of water. as for work outs I look through you tube the ones I liked were slim in 6 and vickys 7 day slim it just shows you clips but shows you enough to put something together xx


----------



## shanny

2lb s gone 

3 fasting days 3 runs 1 swim 1 netball............

want it all gone now......


----------



## MrsButterfly

How you getting on this week shanny? I'm on a fast day today. It's my 4th one now and I think my body is getting used to them. No real hunger pangs but I get a bit grouchy before dinner ..! Had a big chicken salad for tea tonight that was yummy. 

Looking forward to breakfast tomorrow!


----------



## shanny

ok on one today did 3 days last week to se if it will help prior to a wedding next week but not sure really googled it and a lot said 3 did not make much difference to 2

feel fine though - the next day is always so appealing....

how much are you eating on non fast days - i just try and eat normal family meals but here is usually cake around!!


----------



## twinkie2

Hi Ladies, just following along! Wishing you the best of luck in your weight loss journey. Technically, I've got 3lbs to go for my goal weight now, but as DH and I are currently TTC, I'm not trying as hard, but sure trying to keep up the healthy lifestyle in hopes it will carry through pregnancy and after. Keep it up, you can do this!


----------



## MrsButterfly

I'm on a fast today and its probably been my hardest one yet. Not as easy when I only have one normal day in-between. Need to schedule them better&#8230;

On a normal day I try to just have 3 "normal" meals. But i do take care to still make healthy choices and not overindulge. But if i do fancy a small piece of cake I will have it and not feel guilty about it. And i don't calorie count those days either. If i had to hazard a guess i'd say i probably have around 1,600-1,700 calories on a normal day, sometimes a little less.

What day do you do a weigh in? Mine is friday so tomorrow! Hoping for another 2lb loss&#8230;..


----------



## shanny

Monday is weigh in although I do get tempted in between to weigh..................that's good calories on a non fast day reckon mine is higher.............asked a friend who has dropped 3 dress sizes doing this diet and has now plateaued and maintaining by fasting 2 days a week (done over 18 months) she says she ate normal plus a bit more often and still loss-- its just a slow and steady one I guess but once you get used to it it is easy to maintain I hope !!


----------



## MrsButterfly

Well i lost another 2lb this week. Very pleased. 4lb in a fortnight is good for me. When I did a general low calorie diet a few years back i lost 1lb a week. And on this one I still get to eat chocolate!

I found yesterday pretty tough though. Was really grumpy by dinner time. Had a big dinner though. About a third of a pack of one of those filled pasta packets - this was a tesco finest chicken and chorizo one which was yum, with a chargrilled veg tomato sauce. All for 300 cals. Actually felt full and didn't go to bed with a rumbling tummy!


----------



## twinkie2

Good Job :) Way to go!


----------



## shanny

well done mrs butterfly

i did 3lbs this week which i m v happy about

did 2 x fast days, 4 short runs and a swim 

gonna do fast days on a mon and thursday after this weekend and weigh on a tues am 

just feels like a manageable diet 

i did have a tough fast day last week but made it knowing the next day was normal


----------



## MrsButterfly

I'm not sure I will lose anything this week as I've been a bit naughty. Will have done my two fast days (one today, ugh) but went to a friends for dinner this week and ate LOADS. No real exercise other than walking the dog either. One thing I have done though is really cut down on the treats I have in the house. If they're not there then I can't have them. 

What kinds of things do you have as a meal on a fast day?


----------



## shanny

ehhh 200 g loss --- we did go to London where I drank more and ate more than if I was at home and exercised less............. and looking at the bigger picture 1.8 Kg / almost 4 lbs over 3 weeks is ok............whilst this diet suits my life I still want it all gone now!!!


----------



## milena

moopsie said:


> I am in the same boat -- can't afford a gym membership. I use fitnessblender, this site is managed by a husband and wife team and they make completely free exercise videos, ranging from 8 minutes - 80 minutes! Just thought I would share :)

That's exactly what I'm using. I would like to add homegym-exercises as a good home workout page.



MrsButterfly said:


> What kinds of things do you have as a meal on a fast day?

If it is possible, I'm eating 4 meals of high carbohydrates meal which is filled with potatoes, pasta, rice, bread and noodles.


----------



## shanny

[
What kinds of things do you have as a meal on a fast day?[/QUOTE]


----------



## shanny

whoops terrible typing.............

fast days 

I have a cup of teas first thing skimmed milk
drink water all day
lunch -- fruit tea
afternoon a cup of tea

dinner at 7 or 8 a weight watchers meal - about 250 cals

sometimes I will also have a low cal yoghurt

to be honest I am getting good at not eating on my fast days 

I know I could weigh and measure and have a bit more variety but I like having an easy meal................

ohh and diet pepsi to serve my sweet tooth


----------

